# New Type Drop Checker.



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello all,
I have this little drop checker, but don't know for sure it will work  . I don't have pressurized system yet and very new with planted tank. I need your expert and let me know what you think . Or someone can test the unit for me and let me know the result. At the end, it will be you're for my appreciation  
Thanks,
Le


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It is a bit big (4 inches length?), but it appears it will work fine.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> It is a bit big (4 inches length?), but it appears it will work fine.





thaile601 said:


>


2.5"? No?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I trust Darkblade's science, but maybe not his math


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Chris S said:


> I trust Darkblade's science, but maybe not his math


It was late at night, and I was trying to study at the same time (but obviously, I was wasting time on the forums )

But 2.5" is still definitely big


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Chris S said:


> I trust Darkblade's science, but maybe not his math


lol +1



Darkblade48 said:


> It was late at night, and I was trying to study at the same time (but obviously, I was wasting time on the forums )
> 
> But 2.5" is still definitely big


GET SOME REST MANG! lol

It's not THAT big though...I think it is very useful for filling and cleaning.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

gucci17 said:


> GET SOME REST *MANG*! lol
> 
> It's not THAT big though...I think it is very useful for filling and cleaning.


Perhaps you should follow your own advice 

The drop checkers I sell are about half the size of the one pictured


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> Perhaps you should follow your own advice
> 
> The drop checkers I sell are about half the size of the one pictured


lol sorry I was trying to sound like a fob haha

I think being able to open the top is very convenient.

Le, can't you cut down on the size?


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

Perhaps you should follow your own advice

The drop checkers I sell are about half the size of the one pictured

__________________
Anthony 

Thanks for your advice and what do you think a good size for this drop checker?
It is 2.25" height without a cap and and 1.25" inside inner tube.
Thanks.
Le




I think being able to open the top is very convenient.

Le, can't you cut down on the size?

Hi Derek,
Thank for comments. You're right it is very convenient , easy to clean and very solid clear tube. I will try to cut down the size but not easy to do it.
Le


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The problem is that a drop checker is just another piece of equipment inside the aquarium, so it can become distracting.l

Especially in nano aquariums, where "real estate" is quite valuable, a 4 inch tall drop checker would be about 1/2 the height of a 2.5g nano.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> The problem is that a drop checker is just another piece of equipment inside the aquarium, so it can become distracting.l
> 
> Especially in nano aquariums, where "real estate" is quite valuable, a 4 inch tall drop checker would be about 1/2 the height of a 2.5g nano.


Anth, I agree with you but I'm just saying it's all relative. If you had a nano tank, I would think you would take the size of any pieces of equipment into more consideration as opposed to say a 75gal tank.

Le's drop checker is still smaller than the one I used to use. Which was the typical ear shaped glass one from ebay that comes with the wrong directions on using tank water mixed plus solution.

So for larger tanks, I definitely think it's worth using Le's drop checker due to it's convenience factor of being able to open it up and wash it.

If I could Le, I would test it out for you but you know my situation right now lol.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For sure, I agree with the ease of being able to open up drop checkers and cleaning them.

This is why my drop checkers are also easily opened for access


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, after few suggestions, I re-sized the drop checker down to 1.5" length without a cap. Take a look and let me know what you guys think.
I need more comments please.
Thanks 
Le


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks fine to me.

What is the black line that is around the circumference of the drop checker though?


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

This is O-ring for the cap to seal the unit.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

i like it, it look pretty nice... can you make me one as well??? that's one thing in never used on my planted tanks, maybe i should start doing so...


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

So... I think its time to test it out.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow looks good Le


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

i like it, it look pretty nice... can you make me one as well??? that's one thing in never used on my planted tanks, maybe i should start doing so...
Jumel, 
You can have one for free if you can test this unit to make sure it 100% work before I put them for sale. I have 10 more extra.


So... I think its time to test it out.
Anyone ?????

wow looks good Le
Thanks Derek. Let me know if you need one.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Where about do you live? If its close to me, i would love to take one home and put it in my new 2.5 gal heavly planted with diy co2 tank.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

thaile601 said:


> Jumel,
> You can have one for free if you can test this unit to make sure it 100% work before I put them for sale. I have 10 more extra.
> 
> So... I think its time to test it out.
> Anyone ?????


I'll take one, but i can't say when to test them though, My new planted tank still is in progress...so far i have all(at least most) the equipments installed. Still undecided with the substrate. I should start my journal soon...


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

Where about do you live? If its close to me, i would love to take one home and put it in my new 2.5 gal heavly planted with diy co2 tank.

I'm located in Mississauga ( Winston Churchil / Britania ).



I'll take one, but i can't say when to test them though, My new planted tank still is in progress...so far i have all(at least most) the equipments installed. Still undecided with the substrate. I should start my journal soon...

Jumel,
You can have one and I also have solution too.


----------

